# Linux Hardware RAID Support

## lostinspace2011

I have two onboard raid contollers none of which seem to be supported by linux

Intel X79 chipset : In RAID mode this is detected but doesn't seem to be working properly. Seems to be some sort of fakeraid.

Marvel 88SE9172: In RAID mode I am not able to see the array once booted. I am guessing it is not supported.

My local computer shop has got some affordable raid cards on offer:

http://www.ple.com.au/ViewCategory.aspx?CategoryId=451

However the Highpoint Pocket Raid range seem to be using the same chipset Marvell 88SEXXXX as I already have onboard. 

I tried looking online for a definitive list of supported controllers, but can't find anything which covers hardware raid controllers and their support in Linux. One link I found suggests that support for the Marvell Chipset is being added in the 3.0 Kernel. However this could just mean that they are going to support the chipset in AHCI rather then RAID mode. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Marvell_Technology_Group_chipsets#88SE91xx_Chipsets

Any pointers on this would make my day.

----------

## frostschutz

Just use mdadm

----------

## gorkypl

If you have no specific need for hardware RAID just use mdraid.

From the list above only the ADAPTEC cards provide hardware RAID.Last edited by gorkypl on Tue Mar 06, 2012 12:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lostinspace2011,

All the raid controllers in your link under $200 are fakeraid of one sort or another.

Fakeraid is a verybadthing for several reasons.

a) if the fakeraid hardware dies on you you need another *identical* controller to use your raid again.

b) for raid1 or raid0 there is no CPU overhead, so any raid controller is a waste of money.

c) kernel raid is a better product. Its more mature and more reliablle.

Of course - its your money. Invest the >$200 in a CPU with more cores and/or more RAM.

Its more generally useful to you.

----------

## Genone

Well, there is one reason to use fakeraid over software raid, namely if you have to access it from Windows and Linux. But in all other cases software raid should be preferred.

----------

## krinn

have a look at /usr/src/linux/Documentation/scsi/aacraid.txt

you will find a list of adaptec supported raid card.

----------

